# Difference between E-brake cable for drum or disc?



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

I am doing a rear disc swap on my MK3 Jetta, and was curious if I need a new e-brake cable or are the cables interchangeable between drum and discs?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, you will need new parking brake cables because the ends at the calipers/drums are different.

New OE parking brake cables only cost about $15 each. Don't waste your time or money on used cables, because the cables are prone to seizing due to the outer sheath cracking.

MKIII parking brake cables come in two lengths, early and late, so make sure you order the right length cables based on the production date if your car. The different in lengths is because VW changed the length of the aluminum guide tubes that plug in between the body and the pakring brake cables. Later cars have longer tubes and require the longer parking brake cables. You can retrofit to the newer, longer guide tubes and newer longer parking brake cables by replacing the shirter guide tubes from the earlier cars with the longer guide tubes that came on later cars. New guide tubes are still available from VW Dealers, I don't know how much they cost.


----------



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for the reply :thumbup:


----------

